# لخبراء ومهندسين الاتصالات الفضائية



## مستشارك التجاري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مطلوب خبير اتصالات فضائية للتعاون المثمر بعمل دراسة جدوى انشاء قمر اتصالات فضائية بحيث يستطيع ان يضع دراسة فنية باقل تكلفة في التصنيع واقل تكلفة من حيث الاشتراك للمجتع الاسلامي بحيث يخدم الدول الاسلامية فقط 57 دولة. 
المشروع باذن الله يخدم كافة الشعوب الاسلامية من حيث الاسعار والسرعه باذن الله.
الامر يحتاج مهندس متمكن في الاقمار الصناعيه والشبكات


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا أخي العزيز 

أنا حاب أشارك في هذا الموضوع , وإن شاء الله نقدر نعمل الموضوع وانا اساعدك بوضوع الاتصالات , بس نحتاج اكثر من قمر صناعي ممكن 2 او 3 بالكثير , وشكراً وهذا ايميلي

*********************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*********************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## مستشارك التجاري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

العبادي_079 قال:


> مرحبا أخي العزيز
> 
> أنا حاب أشارك في هذا الموضوع , وإن شاء الله نقدر نعمل الموضوع وانا اساعدك بوضوع الاتصالات , بس نحتاج اكثر من قمر صناعي ممكن 2 او 3 بالكثير , وشكراً وهذا ايميلي
> 
> ...


اشكرك اخي
وانا منتظر مشاركتك
على الخاص


----------



## مستشارك التجاري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مازال العرض قائم


----------

